# Creamed honey in a wine cooler?



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've read up on this process and decided to give it a try. Would you please tell me how the conversion progresses. In other words once it starts to set up does it go fast or slow? I,ve read that it could take weeks but nothing on whats happens during that time. What I would like to know is do you just look at it one day and the next it looks like creamed honey? Thaks Ron Hawkins...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If it gets cooled down to a refrigerator temp it will be pretty thick in a week. Once it has "set up" a cool basement (or wine fridge) makes a good storage area.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

In Freeland you will have plenty of days where the temperature will average 57 degrees. I make mine in Oct/Nov for the next year. You can make an unlimited amount and let it set up in an unheated area. If it gets too cold, I let it set up in our garage where it is a few degrees warmer.


----------



## ocotillo (Apr 10, 2011)

I use one and it works great.


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I picked up a cheap wine cooler and it works great! What usually took between 1-2 weeks took 2 DAYS! It will be really nice to be able to make creamed honey year round.


----------

